# Someone PM'd me last week before the crash



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Want to try again?? I'll be more than happy to reply!!


----------



## epb (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, that was me! I'm glad that I wandered back and saw your post. I was wondering how you continued to do with the Cymbalta. I've been pretty sick with Crohn's over the last year. My doctor believes that the Crohn's is in remission, but that my continuing problems are sort of like post-infectious IBS. I just switched from Lexapro to Cymbalta. I welcome any information that you can share. Feel free to send me a pm or e-mail. Thanks.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we were finally able to connect up..see in the PM's..


----------

